# Updated photos of Jerry!



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Lisa

Your Jerry is certainly growing up to be a great looking pigeon. You have done a terrific job with him. How is he adjusting to the outside?


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Jerrys adjustment*

Jerry is doing quite well!!! I still take him out a couple times a day for a couple hours each time.He still prefers to be close to us when hes out-he will fly a bit to chase off doves or blue jays.I use the other birds as a guide -if there are no birds out,I just dont take him out.I have 6 or 7 pigeons now that come in and eat-Gary,Puff,Percy-hehe,they are regulars.Jerry is somewhat social with them.He goes down to eat with them but occasionally chases them.They are totally not afraid of Jerry anymore so,usually they dont fly away.Gary is HUGE and beautiful but I cant get close enough to get decent pictures.So hes happy and good ..we love him alot!!


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Can anyone tell if Jerrys a boy?*

I'm begining to think that he's a she...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I too believe the pigeon is a she...a Jerri.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmmmm, possibly a hen. Of course, laying an egg will tell for SURE!  

However, I'm going to say MALE...just _because_ Victor said hen!    

AND, because of behavior description...

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good going..!


Nice to see...


Phil
l v


----------

